
WhatsApp has a fake news problem–that can be fixed without breaking encryption - dingdongding
https://www.cjr.org/tow_center/whatsapp-doesnt-have-to-break-encryption-to-beat-fake-news.php
======
mtgx
Facebook is THE tracking platform and Facebook mines every word on it, and
they STILL haven't fixed the fake news problem there.

Giving up encryption on WhatsApp in an attempt to "fix fake news" is going to
be just as useless of a solution, at the very least.

